# Okay... Now my puppy if biting at the tile floor... I was thinking OCD?



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Scraping his teeth on it while walking and licking it.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you've never used a laser pointer with the dog?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Scraping his teeth on it while walking and licking it.....


At the rescue my pup and his littermates chewed on a linoleum flooring that was tearing loose. Since he has been home he paws at and tries to chew my ceramic tile in the same way. I just tell him no when I catch him at it but he still tries every once in a while. It was just something he learned he could get away with as a baby and hasn't figured out that ceramic tile doesn't work the same way. :laugh:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe it tastes good? not being sarcastic, just an idea. Or is he teething??


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I would guess he is teething and when he was younger he felt that the floors made his teeth feel good?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

BensLife said:


> I would guess he is teething and when he was younger he felt that the floors made his teeth feel good?


He's only 8 weeks, he literally just started doing it today... That why I thought it was strange


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> maybe it tastes good? not being sarcastic, just an idea. Or is he teething??


Prob teething. It's just weird cause he scrapes his teeth along it and pushes his jaw on it... Like you can hear the sheering in his teeth when he does it


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> you've never used a laser pointer with the dog?


Nope


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> At the rescue my pup and his littermates chewed on a linoleum flooring that was tearing loose. Since he has been home he paws at and tries to chew my ceramic tile in the same way. I just tell him no when I catch him at it but he still tries every once in a while. It was just something he learned he could get away with as a baby and hasn't figured out that ceramic tile doesn't work the same way. :laugh:


But he just started doing it today... We were just sitting on the floor and he started licking the tile and scraping his teeth on, honestly looks painful


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I recall one of my pups scratching,"digging" and gnawing on a particular area which was carpeted....thought maybe something was buried under the house....but weeks later after really thinking about it...I discovered I was on the second floor.....oh, the pup eventually quit and I believe I was easily able to distract her into a more productive activity.

SuperG


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mmmmm, maybe it just feels good to him??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you soak some knotted cotton rope in water and then freeze it, when your pup starts doing that, try giving him one of the frozen knotted ropes. My guess is your pup is teething, and grinding his teeth on the linoleum might go away if he has something that is more soothing to work on.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's only 8 weeks old, so he's not teething yet. Puppies chew. Who know why they chew what they chew? I've had puppies that loved rugs, others that loved cardboard boxes, garden hoses, plastic flowerpots, any number of things.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> mmmmm, maybe it just feels good to him??


Forsure


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> If you soak some knotted cotton rope in water and then freeze it, when your pup starts doing that, try giving him one of the frozen knotted ropes. My guess is your pup is teething, and grinding his teeth on the linoleum might go away if he has something that is more soothing to work on.


Yeah I'll try that, thanks


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I recall one of my pups scratching,"digging" and gnawing on a particular area which was carpeted....thought maybe something was buried under the house....but weeks later after really thinking about it...I discovered I was on the second floor.....
> 
> SuperG


Haha!! 

Mine does try to dig up the carpet as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He probably just likes that surface but I would not allow it, that could damage his teeth. If given the option, my puppy will chew wood, rocks, drywall.... I just keep plenty of appropriate chew things lying around (mostly nylabones and dried marrow bones). He goes in his crate and gets a Himalayan chew if he's being annoying (he has to eat it in his crate so my other dogs won't steal it from him).


----------

